# Forum > MMO > Blade and Soul Exploits|Hacks > [PQR] [request] client.exe unpacked or instructions for 22/06 update

## theonn

As per the tittle. Has anybody been able to unpack the latest client? or perhaps share the instructions.

tyvm

----------

